# Expat forum for Japanese living in Spain?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

To help my Japanese wife get acquainted to her new home when we relocate to Barcelona in the next few months, I would like to find an expat forum specifically for Japanese folks who have moved to Spain (Barcelona).

Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jay, 

Advertising a competing expat forum would be against the forum rules. If you look around in a search engine you may find something suitable.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

libove said:


> To help my Japanese wife get acquainted to her new home when we relocate to Barcelona in the next few months, I would like to find an expat forum specifically for Japanese folks who have moved to Spain (Barcelona).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



I've got to be honest, I'll be very suprised if you find one. Forums are generally set up in mind of getting as many people as possible on board so that a large information exchange takes place, and I'm only guessing that the population of Japanese people in Spain is relatively small.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've got to be honest, I'll be very suprised if you find one. Forums are generally set up in mind of getting as many people as possible on board so that a large information exchange takes place, and I'm only guessing that the population of Japanese people in Spain is relatively small.


Oddly I know a fair few Spaniards married to Japanese. Excepting forums - more than are married to brits! - I nearly married a japanese lady too (ages ago). I'd ask the Japanese consulate tbh. The Japanese I believe TEND to congregate more in Barcelona. Even was in a Japanese bakery in Barcelona - lot's of Japanese restaurants too.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Karen, Stravinsky,
Thank you both for your thoughts.

Karen, I've been around the Internet since it was the non-commercial ARPAnet, and I am aware of the commercial and competitive needs of 'free' forums. Because of the highly specialized nature of a for-Japanese-people(primarily) forum, I do not feel that it qualifies as "competing" with expatforum.com, and therefore I did not feel that my question violated forum rules. You are of course entitled to differ, and you're a moderator, I'm not.

Stravinsky, yes but...  the Japanese are a determined group! (I know, I've been married to one for seven years now!  ).

Cheers,
Jay



Stravinsky said:


> I've got to be honest, I'll be very suprised if you find one. Forums are generally set up in mind of getting as many people as possible on board so that a large information exchange takes place, and I'm only guessing that the population of Japanese people in Spain is relatively small.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

libove said:


> Karen, I've been around the Internet since it was the non-commercial ARPAnet, and I am aware of the commercial and competitive needs of 'free' forums. Because of the highly specialized nature of a for-Japanese-people(primarily) forum, I do not feel that it qualifies as "competing" with expatforum.com, and therefore I did not feel that my question violated forum rules. You are of course entitled to differ, and you're a moderator, I'm not.


Hi Jay, 

Your question didn't violate any rules but an answer could have 

I hope you find something.

Regards,
Karen


----------

